# JNDI-lookup.. dasselbe Objekt oder Kopie?



## JanHH (15. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlasse gerade.. wenn man ein Objekt irgendwo im JNDI-Kontext ablegt, und woanders per lookup wieder drauf zugreift, bekommt man dann dasselbe Objekt, welches man vorher abgelegt hat, oder eine identische Kopie des Objektes (aber halt ein ANDERES Objekt)? Mir scheint letzteres der Fall zu sein.. brauche aber identische Objekte in meiner Anwendung!

Weiss jemand Rat oder zumindest eindeutige Klärung?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## Hexerei123 (15. Jan 2011)

Hi,
kannst du die Objekt Bezeichnung mit toString abfragen ?
Wenn ja lies sie einfach aus bevor du das Objekt im Kontext ablegst und wenn du es wieder holst.
Diese Werte kannst du dann vergleichen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass eine Kopie angefertigt wird. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher schreib mal ob es funktioniert hat mit dem Vergleich und was dabei raus kam.

Cya
Hexerei123


----------



## JanHH (16. Jan 2011)

Habs ja getestet.. wenn man die Objekte jeweils mit toString() printet, haben sie einen unterschiedlichen hash-Wert. Ausserdem hab ich dem Objekt einen String als member-Variable verpasst, zum Testen, und wenn man den bei der einen Instanz ändert, bleibt die andere Instanz trotzdem so wie sie vorher war. Es handelt sich um zwei unabhängige Objekte.

Hab allerdings mittlerweile gehört, dass man das einstellen kann, irgendwie, irgendwo.. nur wie?


----------

